# hello



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

hello

Just thought I'd say hi as I've been lurking for some time and just got up courage to post.  Been  bit of a rollercoaster six months - was diagnosed with PCO only to be now told I don't have it.  Then told I have uterine adhesions, but new consultant says "highly unlikely you have these".  Then find out DH has big motility probs.  Thanks to all who post on male factor as we have got a lot of great info from you all.

I'm now having monitored cyle - things looking good as have 21mm follie, but my lining is only 5mm (day 15) so I'm very worried.  All my AF's have been light since coming off pill. Anyone suffered from this but got better?  And if so, how?  Thanks for listening to someone who feels she may go mad with all the worry!  Sorry if I'm being daft worrying about something minor.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, great name by the way!!

You are not being daft. Welcome to FF, you will know if you have read posts how supportive everyone is here. I don't know much about your particular issues (fairly new myself,) but am always here if you need a chat or to have a good old moan!

Good luck,

xxx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks girls for your support - just a very low day today.  Good luck to the both of you too.


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I just wanted to say hello and welcome to the site.  I'm sorry you had a low day, I hope today is a better one.

I don't know a huge amount about your other symptoms but I do have very light AF since coming off the pill (my last one lasted  5 hours!!!) and very tender breasts for 2 weeks of my cycle (sorry TMI).  At Christmas I had a number of internal scans to check the lining on my womb at various stages and was told that everything was fine (didn't get specifics in terms of measurements though), and was told that I'm just "lucky" to have a light AF.  I'm not entirely happy with this as it doesn't seem right to me but I guess at some point I have to trust what they're saying.  I was advised to look into acupuncture as a way of helping with the AF problem and some ladies on here have had success with it for similar things.  I haven't done anything about it yet, but I will look into it when I get back from my holiday.  It might be worth a try for you too.  Good luck with everything   

Anyway welcome to the site and come on and chat lots it really does help especially on the bad days.

Love DC xx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi DC

Many thanks for taking the time and the trouble to reply!  I hadn't come across anyone else with this problem, so its good to hear there is someone else out there!  In fact today at the hospital (last scan of the month for follie tracking) the nurse said she had a similar problem and that she sees lots of ladies with it, and not to worry, and there are drugs which can help to thicken it.

So feeling very positive today, especially as it seems like I'm ovulating properly.  I think acupuncture sounds like a good idea, I was also looking into reflexology.  Let me know if you have any success with it, and have a good holiday! xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi  

Sorry I haven't been on here for a while I was on holiday for a couple of weeks (which was bliss) then I've been catching up with work.

I'm really glad your scan went well and you were feeling much more positive.  I do think it helps just knowing that there are other people out there who have similar issues, it makes me feel less strange and a lot less alone.  I've been advised by a lovely lady on this site to look at the infertility cure book by Randine Lewis, one of the reviews on the Amazon website said that it has information about ladies with short periods and the potential effect on fertility, I've just ordered a copy today so when I read it I'll let you know if it's useful.

I haven't looked into the acupuncture yet, between paying the credit card bill for the holiday so being a bit skint and not being organised enough to find a anyone in my area (if anyone knows of any good places to have acupuncture in the Durham area I'd love to hear), I just haven't got round to it yet.  I did try reflexology for about six months prior to going on holiday, and while it was lovely and relaxing I'm not sure it was helping anything, she didn't seem to detect any problems so there was nothing really to work on (as is so often the case with unexplained IF).  Anyway I'll let you know when I eventually get organised and try the acupuncture.  

I hope everything is going well with you and you're having more good days than bad.

 

Love DC x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello WSS

Welcome to FF - I hope this cycle goes well 

      

Jennifer xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Glad your hols were good - where did you go? 
Sounds like you are both feeling more positive, which is great.

I am having reflexology, just started 2 weeks ago. Very relaxing, no obvious probs at the mo have showed up (except my nexk which I see an osteopath for.) 

Take care,
xx


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

Yes we had a great time, we went to the Dominican Republic, we had a minor nightmare a week before we left when they closed our hotel down so had to re-locate us but it all turned out for the best and the hotel was lovely, I've done nothing but eat, drink and relax for two weeks, so I'm back at the gym tonight, I probably won't be able to move tomorrow but I've got to go back some time.

I'm really pleased your tests went well (in terms of the results rather than the pain), it sounds like you're following exactly the same route as we have so far but you're a year further on in terms of TTC.  We seem to have had the same tests and results so far (right down to DH having original bad ones which corrected themselves).  I hope your appointment comes through soon, I'll keep my fingers crossed.  Good luck with the reflexology (it's so relaxing isn't it?)

Good luck with your race (you're braver than I am), is it this weekend?

Love and babydust  

DC xx


----------



## karenschoices (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi 

My name is Karen and I have also just signed up. I have just started my second cycle of IVF on the dreaded nasal spray so not in great form and nervous this time around. Great to talk to people hope you are ok.

Karen


----------



## DC (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karen

Welcome to FF, lots of luck with your second cycle, I hope you get a  .

You'll get lots of support here so you won't feel alone at all.

Lots of positive vibes to you    

Love DC xx


----------



## West Side Story (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi DC

Nice to hear from you again - thanks for taking time out to remember me!  Glad you had a good holiday - it sounds like a fab destination!

I'm feeling not too bad at the moment - back at the hospital today for a second month of tracking - 14mm follie on left ovary, so at least now I know both sides are working.  Still got thin lining though.  I just think (nothing like self diagnosis is there?!) that I need a boost of estrogen - but I had better let the consultant decide that hadn't I?!  Anyway this could all be beside the point as we have DH's third and final SA next week - and if there is no improvement means ICSI anyway..... v nerve racking time.

I'd be very interested to hear what that books says about light periods - let me know if it's any good.  Hope things are going OK with you - I bet your holiday left you nice and chilled - getting away from it all sometimes does make all the difference doesn't it?  I've not looked into anything alternative yet - although I've heard so many success stories from acupuncture etc, I might just get off my bum and try it!

Thanks also to the other girls who said hi - Jennifer, Bodia and Karen - lots of luck to you all.

xx


----------

